# Home Security using hm WiFi and Apple Ipad



## NETWERKS

I am looking for some advise on where to buy or what to buy that allows me to use a security cam set up at hm that connects to my hm WiFi and so I can view at work on my IPad. I did see something on the net that allows vewing from an Ipad where it was split into 4 squaress. Can anyone point me in the right direction please, as I cannot find that web page again.


----------



## TonyB25

You already have the cameras?


----------



## NETWERKS

Hi Tony. No I Have nothing at the momment.


----------



## TonyB25

You need to first purchase cameras that also have an iPad app, if that's what you want. Obviously if you want a panel of four cameras on your screen, you need at least 4 cameras. There are dozens of options. I don't have any specific recommendations. They can be complicated to set up if you want to access them on the internet. You're looking at spending hundreds of dollars or maybe more on a multi-camera setup.

A simple to setup solution would be something like Dropcam.


----------

